# RIP Greg Lake



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ath-age-69-cancer-stewart-young-a7463181.html


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

*Greg Lake Passed Away Today*

A sad day in the rock world. Greg Lake passed away after a long battle with cancer.

I can say that, to me, Greg lake was the finest singer in rock music. I know coming up with the greatest is difficult. But since I first heard him singing Lucky Man in 1971, he was always my favorite singer with that wonderful melodic voice.

His music lives on even though he passed. Greg Lake will definitely be missed.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow! Terrible news. I wasn't aware he was battling cancer. I can't recall another year when so many music icons have left the planet. ELP was a huge inspiration to me as a teenager in the 70s, and my first rock concert was seeing them at the local hockey arena here in Syracuse, NY. I can still remember the sensation of my rib cage rattling when greg strapped on his bass and tuned up. He was dressed in all white. RIP Greg Lake


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I never tire of this beautiful song.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I never tire of this beautiful song.


Me neither!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

NP:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

RIP Greg, sadly missed.............


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, just found out two minutes ago. What a shocker. I had no way of knowing, either. A very wonderful gift of music to this world. The week Emerson died was a major event for me. I imagine this one will be heavy too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I never tire of this beautiful song.


Oddly, I am listening to "Trilogy" as I started perusing this thread and just as "From the Beginning" started to play (it's still playing), I came upon your post--the exact same moment.

Yes, I read his obit this morning and, once again, my heart broke as it did for Keith. ELP was the first band that really mattered to me. You know how you have that musical awakening when you hit 13 or so, well, it was ELP that did it for me. I was fanatical about them. Any mag that had an interview with any of them or any articles on them or reviews of their albums or photos, I bought. I had ELP t-shirts (still have one) and ELP posters and you name it. Unfortunately, I only saw them once but it was a superb show. And at least i got to see them.

When I learned that Greg had been in King Crimson, I started following them and am still a hardcore Crimsonite (and also saw them live). I began listening to the Nice when I learned Keith co-founded the band--that was fantastically good stuff! And I started listening to Atomic Rooster after learning Carl had been a member. But I'll always love that first Crimson album. When I started learning bass guitar, I learned every note of every song on that album (except "Moonchild", of course, which has no bass). The first complex song I mastered on guitar was "From the Beginning" (which I can still play). On FB, Greg was eulogized as the voice of prog rock--I'll go with that. He definitely was. He filled Cobo Hall with that voice when I saw them.

So long, Greg, I'm very sad to see you go. I learned a lot from you. You taught me a lot and I can't thank you enough. Poor Carl must be feeling pretty lonely right now.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

For me personally I find the death of my body an unacceptable idea. I can't come to terms with that. I live as if I'm immortal and ignore that I'm not. When I die I'm sure I will be shocked about that. It ain't part of the deal. 

On the other hand. My body has a mind of it's own. And everybody dies, so death is no surprise. Not even of great musicians. I should get to terms with that. It's just normal.

Bye Greg. And thanks for the great music.


----------



## Border Collie (Mar 9, 2016)

2 down 1 to go.

A bad year.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Palmer must be a bit worried


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Border Collie said:


> 2 down 1 to go.
> 
> A bad year.


WTF? That's rather cold, don't ya think?


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

RIP, Greg Lake. I still listen to the old King Crimson and ELP albums to this day.



starthrower said:


> I can't recall another year when so many music icons have left the planet.


Man, isn't that the truth. And in journalism, Gwen Ifill. It's been frightful.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

When I first heard "Lucky Man," I was struck by the similarity of Greg Lake's voice with John Lennon's.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Both of these deaths, especially Emerson's so far, helped me give time to thinking about the differences in the careers of classical composers and rock songwriters/composers. It's a very different life with different rewards. Even the role of classical fan/music professional (like schoolteacher)/possibly a composer I think I would prefer to progressive rock/rock songwriter. I did a lot of audio journaling when Emerson died because I really thought he wasted much of his gift in the last years of his life because he clung so much to the rock circles instead of going more in a classical/progressive direction.


----------



## Border Collie (Mar 9, 2016)

starthrower said:


> WTF? That's rather cold, don't ya think?


How very judgemental of you. My first sentence was a statement of fact, two of the three have died recently. My other sentence, a bad year, ought to show anyone how I reacted.

As a matter of fact I have followed and loved the music of Emerson since The Nice and Lake since King Crimson. I didn't realise that I had to rend my vestments.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Border Collie said:


> How very judgemental of you. My first sentence was a statement of fact, two of the three have died recently. My other sentence, a bad year, ought to show anyone how I reacted.
> 
> As a matter of fact I have followed and loved the music of Emerson since The Nice and Lake since King Crimson. I didn't realise that I had to rend my vestments.


It wasn't really that judgmental. As a professional writer, let me give you some advice by asking a question. Is there anything
that can distinguish what you wrote from what a trolling idiot would write, just on those five or so words you wrote? There is
no way to read your tone or affect from them. And since there are a lot of trolls, who knows where you are coming from? You
could do with studying rhetoric a little more.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

On an ELP thread note, I just realized that Paul Hindemith: Symphonie "Mathis der Maler" has a lot of ELP Pirates's flair to it.
Might be the classical work that sounds most like it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Border Collie said:


> How very judgemental of you. My first sentence was a statement of fact, two of the three have died recently. My other sentence, a bad year, ought to show anyone how I reacted.
> 
> As a matter of fact I have followed and loved the music of Emerson since The Nice and Lake since King Crimson. I didn't realise that I had to rend my vestments.


Still, stating 2 down, 1 to go is rather tactless. Hopefully Carl Palmer doesn't frequent this site?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the great music Greg. God bless you.
:tiphat: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2016)

I saw them in 1974 and it was one of best (and loudest!) concerts I have attended. (Jimi Hendrix in 1970 takes first place in both categories!). They played Hoedown, Tarkus, Karnevil 9, Pictures at an Exhibition (A shortened version as I recall), plus a wonderful acoustic set. I also saw them in 1992, but they weren't nearly as good--played few epics and had quite a stripped-down show. Both he and Carl will be sorely missed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

starthrower said:


> WTF? That's rather cold, don't ya think?


That's called internet terror starthrower.
All manners flying out the windows by some peasant.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> That's called internet terror starthrower.
> All manners flying out the windows by some peasant.


That's funny to come from the very first person on this forum whose bad manners annoyed me quite a bit and still do. Much of your posting behavior is an expression of bad manners according to my standards. Bad manners don't just come with bad language or rude posting.


----------

